# Sedore Stoves



## bwolfe1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sedore Stove Model 3000  Chamber size is 12.5 x 20 x 24" deep


----------



## DonCT (Oct 14, 2006)

That's an interesting look. What's the firebox size?


----------



## bwolfe1 (Dec 10, 2006)

The firebox is 20" wide x 12" front to back x 27" deep,(top to bottom)


----------



## bwolfe1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Sedore Stoves are now in full production in the US.  The first customer is using his stove and is pleased.  Two Md: 2000's are in service in New York and Ohio.  Seven more will go out this week.


----------



## smirnov3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am curious about these Sedore stoves

1) can they really burn wood chips w/o creosote build up?

2) if this top loading / bottom burning design is so great, why isn't everybody doing it? 

Sedore claims that these things can burn almost any fuel for 15 or more hours with a steady heat and no creosote. what's the catch?


----------



## Todd (Oct 20, 2007)

Interesting stove. Has it gone through the EPA standards and have a UL label? What is the GPH and efficiency? BTW that's one hot avatar.


----------



## bwolfe1 (Oct 21, 2007)

The stove has not been tested for EPA Certification nor do I have any figures on the GPH. The stove is however ULC Approved. If someone knows of a inexpensive to have any of this testing done or any alternatives please let me know. The last figures I saw on developing a stove and having EPA certified was $100 TO $200 grand. No Small stove company can afford this expense. The stoves are however being tested in Canada and when the results are in I'll share them.


----------



## wilbilt (Oct 21, 2007)

I would like to have read all of that, but it turned out to be difficult.

Paragraphs, please.


----------



## kawade (Aug 12, 2008)

wilbilt said:
			
		

> I would like to have read all of that, but it turned out to be difficult.
> 
> Paragraphs, please.



i am in india.

it may be difficult to have one sedeor stove.

will you pl provide detailed drawings, and list of material, alongwith permission to 'd i y'

hear in india?

y a kawade-----------------===


----------



## bwolfe1 (Aug 12, 2008)

wilbuit,
No I will not provide any prints for the stove and neither would any other stove company.


----------



## brogsie (Aug 12, 2008)

Bruce,
How much do the Sedore Stoves go for?


----------



## Corie (Aug 12, 2008)

Bruce,

If you want to be a serious solid fuel manufacturer, get the stove UL listed and EPA certified.  The full battery of tests for certification and UL safety is less than $10,000.  Whoever told you $100 to $200 grand is from another planet.


----------



## N/A N/A (Aug 12, 2008)

Bruce, sounds like you got yourself something good. Sounds like your a hard worker and so you deserve it. Good luck with your stove company and in the future I hope to give one of those stoves a try.  Jim


----------



## rich81 (Aug 12, 2008)

holy crap! that looks like it holds some wood


----------



## bill*67 (Aug 13, 2008)

sounds like an interesting stove. i would like to see more pictures and a price list please. :cheese:


----------



## myzamboni (Aug 13, 2008)

wildbillx8 said:
			
		

> sounds like an interesting stove. i would like to see more pictures and a price list please. :cheese:



click on the site link in his signature for more pics and pricing.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 13, 2008)

sawdustburners said:
			
		

> doesnt cost much to anlyze the exhaust for CO content. CO  in exhaust is source of inefficieny,invisible, and toxic. having mentioned this before , i wonder why it isnt now mentioned.



CO in the exhaust is not the SOURCE of inefficiency, but it may be one measure.  However- it could belch black smoke too, and those particulates are not CO but are clearly also a sign of inefficiency.

At certain points in firing a kiln it's desirable to have an inefficient, "reducing atmosphere" burn.  Sometimes there is black smoke associated, but the CO gas in the combustion products is what is really doing a lot of the reduction.  You are right that it's pretty cheap to do the measurement of efficiency, but getting the govt to slap a "certified" sticker on something often costs.


----------

